# Shower head



## dakuda (Sep 2, 2009)

I had to take a shower at my brother's house a while ago, and he had one of those big 8" or so shower heads.  I was thinking about getting on here.  Will that decrease the water pressure that I will get in the shower?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 3, 2009)

My expectation is that it wouldn't, and the reason why is that it was probably designed with smaller holes to be a "rain fall" shower head, but also a water saver shower head as well.

Back in the 1980's, the City of Winnipeg passed a by-law requiring people to install water saver shower heads.  They hired a company called Tetres Engineering to evaluate a bunch of different shower heads, toilet flush valves, and other products all meant to save water.  I had Crane Tub & Shower faucets, and Crane simply manufactured a flow restrictor for it's shower head, and I though that would be fine.  The problem is that if you restrict the flow of water through an old "non - watersaver" shower head, then the velocity of the water out the holes is less, and the result is that the shower head spills water on you rather than sprays water on you.

So, everything depends on the size and number of holes in the shower head.  If the shower head has been designed to be a water saver, then you'll have a high velocity stream of water out the holes, and you'll get good shower performance.

(If you just want a truly excellent water saver shower head for under $10, check out the Niagara N2130 shower head: )






And, of course, to get the best shower performance you can, you can't have a diverter spout that spills half the water flow into the tub.

Ondine makes quality plumbing products, and this solid brass water saving shower head is designed with 50 tiny nozzles to produce a drenching "rain" for under $25.






http://www.showerstore.com/products/product-details.php?item=10006

Or, kick eco-whatever in the teeth with this 6 inch diameter, 76 jet non-watersaver rain maker for $60.


----------

